# Little Lagoon Gulf Shores



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Took my kayak out for the first time and tried a little fishing in Little Lagoon. Launched from Moes Landing and crossed to the other side to fish the docks. No luck. Then let the wind push me back to the middle while I blind cast. Still no luck. Paddled back towards some other piers and had one trout hit and self release next to my kayak. Small but still something. Fished from about 1 to 330 this afternoon. Not much luck fishing but it was nice to get on the water. Had never fished little lagoon so for all I know I was in the wrong spots.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I grew up on the Lagoon and can tell you its a very tricky place to fish if you don't know it well. The piers would seem like obvious spots to fish, but they are usually very shallow and only seem to hold fish at night when the lights are on. Most of the fish will hold to the edges of bars, sit in deep troughs and potholes and sit outside of small creek and inlet mouths.

Its challenging to learn, but very worth it once you do. probably one of the best places around to get a 8+lb speck if you put in the time.


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Chris. I will have to follow you out there one day. I saw someone else fishing from a kayak in one of those pedaling kayaks (sorry dont know my brands) I waved but I think they were in a hurry heading somewhere.


----------



## YakATech (May 20, 2014)

There aren't any fish in there! Who lied to you? 

Just find you a decent depth finder and look for what looks like little bumps on the bottom (grass) once it starts growing. I've found about 5' with little bits of grass have produced well in the past around this time of year. These were eaters though, not gators as I have seen first hand pulled out of there.

Guys with the peddle yaks like to just troll for the trout. Once you catch one or two in an area, it is easy to find them.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I will be heading to GS next week till May and fishin LL day and nite, Also wanna try Oyster Bay area, 3 Rivers and Navy Cove.. 1st time to this area but spend lots of time in the Sarasota for snooks and south Texas for the tailing reds on the fly.
Exploring new water is always fun and a challenge..

May see ya on the water ---- Tightlinz


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

Pilotdad said:


> Took my kayak out for the first time and tried a little fishing in Little Lagoon. Launched from Moes Landing and crossed to the other side to fish the docks. No luck. Then let the wind push me back to the middle while I blind cast. Still no luck. Paddled back towards some other piers and had one trout hit and self release next to my kayak. Small but still something. Fished from about 1 to 330 this afternoon. Not much luck fishing but it was nice to get on the water. Had never fished little lagoon so for all I know I was in the wrong spots.


Like Chris said by the piers are real shallow especially those straight across from Moe's Landing at night you can get some off the lights their. You do need to have a depth finder unless you know the water. To find the drop offs. Does not have to be real deep but finding ledges and dips even if it only two feet off the flats seem to work.


----------

